# jealous? protection? needy? or just plain old puppy



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

I have noticed thor is a pretty rub lovinpup!
when im home alone he will lay beside me follow me around and we have a grand ole time

the second my finace comes home from work behavior does a 360
if were both together he goes PHYSCO 
he will run around get the zoomies (fine fine), howl and grumble at the two of us
try to get between us
last night we were sitting on the couch and the fiance was rubbing my back Thor just pushes his way through us to get into the middle ,
its not a once in a while thing anytime me and fiance are together Thor refuses to let us just hangout with eachother for longer than 10 seconds.
he wont "settle" down so to say he has to be RIGHT BESIDE and inbetween us and he needs ME to give him attention and only me


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

My 1 year old is the same way, and always has been. My husband and I can in no way embrace without the dog if she is around. I think they just want to be involved / feel left out if they are not. 

Also like Thor, she goes CRAZY at first when both my husband I are home. It's like the best moment of her life every time we walk in the door together, or one of us is home and then the other one arrives. She just cannot even handle how excited she is.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

normal puppy behaviour.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Normal attention seeking type behavior but something you should work on so it doesn't get more out of control. He needs to know what to do instead. You should train him to down-stay on his own spot. You can also work on petting him and touching your fiance at the same time. If he *ever* gets pushy when you're sitting with your fiance or snuggling or whatever then the both of you should immediately stand up and turn your backs to him for a second. Then send him to go lay on his spot. His spot should be near you and a comfy place to lay.

It's always exciting when someone comes home. I do a brief happy greeting when I walk in, then go about my business. If mine get the zoomies I put them outside to run it out or put them in the crate.


----------

